# Thoughts on clothing brands



## Wing_Span94 (Jan 11, 2017)

Just got out of the military and first season back in the woods. I'm using some of dad's old clothing that i've used in the past. I'm thinking of getting some new clothing for myself. What are some of your thoughts on who I should look into Sitka, Kryptek, NOMAD, etc.? 

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Buy quality gear if you can afford it, it'll last a long time. Sitka, Kuiu, Firstlite, to name a few.

Less expensive but still quality in my opinion is scentlok. I'm still using scentlok full season suit that is approaching 10 years old and it's still in good shape. Unfortunately the new scent lok I've checked out hanging on the rack seems to have come down in quality.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

I have had good luck with the Cabelas product line over the years. Their higher end stuff is pretty nice.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

michigandrake said:


> I have had good luck with the Cabelas product line over the years. Their higher end stuff is pretty nice.


Yes and for a lot less money than the high priced stuff mentioned. I have used and will continue to use Cabela's hunting clothing. I have 3 different sets which cover me from warm to frigid cold and they all wear like iron. I have had this stuff for going on 20 years and not one issue with quality.


----------



## mrt6893 (Nov 3, 2015)

i would recommend Kuiu Attack pants and their Chinook jacket.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have the Sitka stratus bibs and jacket, Celsius jacket and fanatic bibs.

These pieces are much more thought out than other brands. I have not worn first lite or kuiu, but I would imagine they are on par with Sitka in regards to design. 

Everything is where it needs to be. Fit is tight enough to not get in the way, but not too tight. The wind stopper membrane makes midweight outer wear perform in colder temps.

For reference I’m 5’8” and 154lbs, Sitka medium fits great. If you have the means to afford Sitka, and are able to try it on and compare with a store brand, you will see/fell the difference.

It can also be found much cheaper than retail if you shop around.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Another vote for Kuiu. The Kuiu creators are from Sitka but you don't pay the retail markup. 

If you're primarily deer hunting in Michigan then good Scentlok is the answer. Even if you don't believe in scent control it's still high quality clothing. 

I wouldn't touch the new Sitka gear. They limited quality and raised the price to make it a retail brand.
You're paying extra to wear the brand vs paying extra for the quality.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Good topic! I have been curious about Sitka, but I have a problem getting past the price. One brand I cannot stand is Under Armor and it's because of their huge gaudy logos in bright colors over their camo pattern. Even their pop up blinds have good camo then BAM!!! In huge obnoxious , bright lettering UNDER ARMOR! It is obvious to me their hunting line is not managed by people who hunt. 

I've had good luck with scentlok and own 5-6 suits and still wear the first savanna suit I got over 10 years ago. Firstlite and Sitka definitely have my attention.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I prefer Sitka due to the windtopper membrane. I also looked at the kuiu guide series, but lack of wind resistance led me to Sitka.

I’ll say I payed $140 for the stratus jacket, $170 for the fanatic bibs, $110 for the Celsius jacket and $200 for the stratus pants. It pays to shop around.


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

On a typical deer hunt where I'm sitting in a stand (exposed), I wear:

- Cabela's camo break-up/blaze 3-in-1 parka
- Carhartt Extremes/Arctic (whatever their heavily insulated line is) bibs
- Thick merino wool socks (Browning, Smartwool, or other reputable brand)
- Cabela's Dryplus/Windstopper fleece neck gaiter/bavaclava (link). No longer available but recommend something equivalent
- Big game fleece hand muff
- Standard camo Mechanix work gloves
- Tall insulated boots (if wet), or waterproof work boots

The neck gaiter and hand muff were game changers for me. The neck gaiter blocks any breezes that find their way down your back. The muff allows me to wear the Mechanix gloves so I have greater dexterity. My hands freeze in insulated gloves and they make it hard to operate anything, so they are mostly useless.

I've only flirted with bow hunting and my hunting clothing for warmer weather is not very good.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I treated myself to a warmer jacket/parka that was on sale at Midway last Summer. It's weatherproof & warm.

Just check around for some sales. If you see something you like, it may be on ebay new or slightly used.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't leave out Browning hells canyon or Columbia cloths both nice high quality and affordable.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

mrt6893 said:


> i would recommend Kuiu Attack pants and their Chinook jacket.


I recently picked up their chinook pants and jacket, the kenai jacket and one of their packs. So far, I love it all. Haven't used it a ton yet but so far I'm a big fan.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

most of my stuff is cabelas.cant see paying the price that Sitka is selling for,1/2 dutch here.got some mt50 bibs that I like and their windshear works well.just got a flier titled bargain cave,some good prices on hunting clothes.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Buy quality gear if you can afford it, it'll last a long time. Sitka, Kuiu, Firstlite, to name a few.
> 
> Less expensive but still quality in my opinion is scentlok. I'm still using scentlok full season suit that is approaching 10 years old and it's still in good shape. *Unfortunately the new scent lok I've checked out hanging on the rack seems to have come down in quality.*


And way up in price. I've been getting a little sour on them the last few years also.
I've been buying whatever non scentlok I can find as replacements and just spraying them down with the scent killer sprays.
My outer jackets and bibs are Cabela's though. Walmart has some thermal I'm trying in place of Polar Tec this year. I still have the Polar Tec but Walmart might have some good stuff for the chilly part of the season.


----------



## Time to relax (Aug 5, 2012)

I have First Lite and it is fantastic! I actually keep the bib legs opened as well as the coat so I don't get sweaty. Doesn't matter the outdoor temp. Don't wear it if it's not below 35. Too hot!


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Browning clothing has really held up for me over the years. I still have jackets from the late 90's and they are still in great shape. My Columbia 4 n 1 parka has also held up well.


----------



## kcfishin (Nov 12, 2003)

I use Rivers West for cold weather, and a fleece scent blocker suit for bow season, and have been happy with both. Both are at least 5 years old with minimal wear shown.


----------



## mrt6893 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cabela's has some crazy deals in their bargain cave online


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FYI
Scentlok has a closeout sale on some of their lines. Up to 75% off but the sale ends today.


----------

